# MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2016)

Servus Anglers,

Habe für dieses Jahr, wieder 2 x die MS Bodil mit Per gebucht !!
Habe jetzt schon lange nix mehr hier geschrieben, aber einige werden mich bestimmt hier noch kennen, Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 10 Anglers begrenzt für entspannteres Angeln.
Da durch gesundheitliche Absagen jetzt 3 Plätze frei geworden sind, können nun 3 andere Angler mit fahren.
Die Termine wären 
28/29 Juni 2016 und

Fest gebucht 

Frank Spiller
Jürgen Spiller 
Klaus ( nähe Flensburg )



29/30 September 2016

Fest gebucht :

scp / Frank

Die ersten 3 die sich melden, dürfen mitfahren, aber wenn sich mehrere melden, wird eine Nachrücker Liste hier mit eingetragen, damit jeder sehen kann, wie der Stand der Dineg ist !!

Jeder der Per kennt, weiß das er immer Fisch findet, und dann wird geangelt bis die Arme schmerzen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Neuen Mitangler zwecks kennenlernend, bei Fragen könnt ihr mir hier oder als PN schreiben


----------



## strandlaeufer (22. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo,

 fahrt ihr auch gemeinsam nach Thyborön oder jeder für sich?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Wir treffen uns alle, soweit es möglich ist, und fahren dann zusammen ! Wo kommst du her


----------



## inrisse (22. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

was würde der spaß den kosten 

   gruß ingolf


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Kommt drauf an, wieviel mit fahren !!
Eine 2 Tagestour kostet ca 330,- €, das heißt wir bleiben 48 Std auf dem Boot. Wir fahren ans gelbe RIFF, es wird geangelt / geschlafen und gegessen auf dem Boot !! Das Boot hat 13 Kajüten ( Betten ) 
Und du wirst Fisch satt bekommen. Also Fisch soviel, bis dir die Arme weh tun !


----------



## strandlaeufer (23. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo,
 komme aus der Lübecker Ecke. Fahre mit der Bodil und Muddi im Rahmen des DK-Urlaubs. Leider fallen immer viele Touren aus, daher hätte ich auch Lust zwischendurch einmal die Arme schmerzen zu lassen.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Servus, also wenn Du zu einem der beiden Termine Zusagen tust, reservier ich dir nen festen Platz. 
Und ich fahre mit der Bodil jetzt schon 10 Jahre raus, und es wurde immer gut gefangen


----------



## strandlaeufer (23. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Termine sind nicht das große Problem. Ich denke eher die Anreise und die Rückfahrt. Kann man irgendwo zu steigen? Bleibt ihr nach dem Angeln in Thyborön?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Das ist jedem selber überlassen, ich für mich, fahre immer gleich zurück, da der Fisch ja versorgt werden möchte !!
Zusteigen geht auch, wenn es auf dem Weg liegt, und noch Platz im Auto vorhanden ist !,,
Muß man halt vorher abklären


----------



## strandlaeufer (24. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Werde ich mal checken, mal sehen wie die Touren laufen.


----------



## scp (27. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Moin Sputnik
Ich bin bereits vor zwei Jahen bei Dir mitgefahren.Ich habe Intresse an den Termin im September.
Ich komme aus Münster,besteht die Möglichkeit bei Dir mitzufahren oder bei jemand anderen.
Das Fischen auf der Bodil ist wirklich hervorragend.
Liebe Grüsse 
Frank


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Frank, schön von dir zu lesen, sicher kannst du bestimmt bei jemandem mit fahren 
Bis September ist ja noch viel Zeit, wenn du fest Zusagen tust, schreibe ich dich fest auf die erste Seite !! 
Kannst du auch mit Auto mit fahren, oder hast du im Moment kein Auto, das evtl bei dir Leute zusteigen, rein nur zur Info !!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (27. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo!
 Ich hätte für den Temin im September Interesse.
 Komme etwas nördlich von Dortmund. Was kostet der Trip?
 Gruß

 Ralf von der Lippe


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Dorsch Ralle, in Post 5 steht alles geschrieben, was der Tripp kostet !!


----------



## scp (28. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Moin Sputnik
Ich werde mitfahren.Ich habe zwar zwei Autos die werden leider von meiner Familie und meinen Angestellten gebraucht.
Ich hoffe das sich noch etwas ergibt ,falls nicht, würde ich dann eins nehmen.|rolleyes
Wäre nett wenn es eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gibt,vieleicht der Sportfreund aus Dortmund?Münster liegt ja fast um die Ecke.
Liebe Grüsse aus Münster.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Frank,
Hast du eine neue Handy Nr ? Habe dir gestern eine sms geschickt,
Doch leider noch keine Antwort erhalten !!
Bitte schicke mir eine WhatsUp Nr wenn du hast !! 
Ich habe eine Gruppe geöffnet, alles über dänemarkangeln mit der MS Bodil, da kann Mann dann alles abklären, Termine für die nächsten Jahre ect, auch dann die Mitfahrgelegenheiten usw.
Welchen Termin möchtest du nun wahr nehmen, Juni oder September ??
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was aus deiner Ecke !!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## scp (28. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo 
ich möchte gerne im September mitfahren.
Sorry,ich hatte mein Handy aus.Eine App habe ich nicht,kann mir mein Sohn bestimmt einrichten.In der Beziehung bin ich old School...aber ich denke das sich bestimmt was ergibt in Sachen mitfahren.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. März 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

So Frank ist nun auch fest dabei  Top ich freue mich !!
Frank dein Sohn soll WhatsUp auf dein Handy machen, ist nix großes  
Dann tue ich dich auch in die Gruppe, ist wie Sims schreiben, dann bekommst du auch immer die neuen Termine und andere Sachen direkt mit, und kannst dann mit schreiben !!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. April 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

So Männers, es sind immer noch Plätze frei, mag keiner mehr mit kommen, oder habt ihr alle schon eure Termine gebucht !!
Bei Fragen, kann ich euch gerne behilflich sein


----------



## scp (15. April 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Wenn noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bzw eine hat.Ich komme aus Münster und fahre am 30.9. mit raus.
Die Ausfahrt mit der Bodil kann ich nur empfehlen.

MFG 
Frank.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. April 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hat keiner mehr Intresse ?? Mal hoch geschoben


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Mosche Männers, es sind immer noch paar freie Plätze vorhanden,
Am 28/29 Juni 2016
Jeder der Per kennt, weiß das er immer den Fisch findet, und es immer reichlich Fisch nach oben kommt !!
Wer noch mit will, 3 Plätze sind noch frei


----------



## FranzSpiller (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo,
ich nehme 2 Plätze.
Franz Spiller
Jürgen Spiller

Wir kommen aus Bottrop werden mit WOMO anreisen.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Franz und Jürgen,

 Herzlich willkommen, ihr seid dabei ??
 Wart ihr schon mal mit der Bodil unterwegs ??
 Bei Fragen könnt Ihr mich gerne kontaktieren !!

 Es können sich aber gerne immer noch welche melden, die mit möchten, evtl für welche die zum schluß ausfallen.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Ach noch was, für wann möchtet ihr die 2 Plätze, für Juni oder September !!
 Damit ich das auf die 1 Seite fest tackere


----------



## FranzSpiller (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Sputnik,
wir möchten im Juni mit.
Auf der Bodil waren wir noch nicht.
Die aussagen im Internet hören sich aber sehr gut an.
Wir sind begeisterte Meeresangler haben ein kleines Boot mit 90PS Motor, angeln 3x im Jahr vor  Langeland.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

So Männers, die Zeit rückt immer näher, wir begrüßen Franz Spiller und Jürgen Spiller die jetzt auch fest gebucht haben und am 28/29 Juni mit dabei sind !!!

Es sind immer noch ein paar Plätze frei, ihr könnt mir ruhig eine PN oder hier im Thröt ne Nachricht zu kommen lassen, und nachfragen, ich melde mich !!!


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Moinsen,

war gestern 20h mit der Bodil auf Tour. Fische super, Fahrt und Wetter auch prima.
Das Schiff selbst und das Essen haben sicher noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

So der Termin rückt immer näher, und es sind nioch Plätze frei !! 
Ich hoffe es finden sich noch welche, die Spaß am Fischen mit der Bodil und Per und viel Fisch haben !!


----------



## buschmann88 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Hallo Sputnik4711, darf ich hier kurz zwischenschreiben, gerne sonst auch in einer privaten Nachricht. Hast du Erfahrungen mit der MS Muddi, die Bodil fährt wohl zu meinem Wunschtermin in einer Woche nicht. Wie sind die Erfahrungen bei einer 12 Stunden Tour? Lange Fahrzeiten und wenig Angeln oder? Besten Dank


----------



## strandlaeufer (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Die 20 h Tour am letzten Donnerstag dauerte 19 h. Wir sind ungefähr zu Beginn 6 h gefahren, zwischendurch noch einmal 3 h und zurück 4 h. Die guten Fänge trösten ja, aber es ist schon viel Fahrerei dabei.


----------



## bbfishing (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Moin
ich würde geren bei der Juni-Tour mitfahren. Es wäre jedoch gut wenn mich jemand aufsammeln könnte. Ich wohne ca 1/4 Std Fahrt von der A7 bei Flensburg. An den Spritkosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sputnik4711 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

So dann wollen wir Klaus, zu unserer Tour begrüßen !!
Es können immer noch 2 mit fahren, es sind noch 2 Plätze frei, zu einer tollen Ausfahrt mit der MS BOdil und Per, der weiß wo die Fische sind, und immer gut gefangen wird !!!

Also wer noch mit möchte, einfach hier im Board melden

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Nabend Fischers, bin seit heute wieder im Netz.

Ralf, freue mich schon auf diese Geilen 2 Tage mit der Bodil.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir das Boot noch voll bekommen würden.
10 Mann ist ne super Anzahl, wird nicht zu voll, klasse.

Jo ich könnte noch jemanden einsammeln.
Grüssle CD


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Moin Moin Großkampffischers, man war das wieder eine Fahrt. Sehr rupige Anfahrt am Morgen, aber dann diese Fische aus 120 mtr. hoch hebeln, mein größter Dorsch 105 cm mit 11,2 kg und das waren nicht die einzigen an diesem Tag und viele andere dazu.
Geil Geil
Auch eine tolle Crew dabei mit Filitierservice, was will man mehr.#6
Und soooooo klasse viel Platz auf dem Boot, Ralf Jung, toll aber ......... kassiere vorher von den Jungs die sich anmelden einen deftigen Vorschuss, so einen Ausfall nicht wieder.#q


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Glückwunsch Schwedenfahrer für die dicken Dinger...

Und schade, dass solche Ich-fahr-mit-Zombies die Bereitschaft gemeinsame Touren zu organisieren regelmäßig und deutlich sinken lassen.

PS. Dein Kabeljau ist ein Tacken schwerer, wie mein Steinbeißer eine Woche zuvor 

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Ja das waren wiedermal super Fische auf dem Boot. Der Per ist schon ein klasse Captain und Hilfsbereit auch noch.

Aber mal schön wieder was von dir zu Lesen, ja ja die Organinsation will immer keiner machen und alle Schimpfen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*



noworkteam schrieb:


> PS. Dein Kabeljau ist ein Tacken schwerer, wie *mein Steinbeißer eine Woche zuvor*


Warst Du etwa bei der 5-Tages-Tour dabei wo von der Bodil aus von nur 8 Anglern in diesen 5 Tagen 268 (!) Steinbeisser gefangen wurden?
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/268-havkatte-paa-en-tur

30 Stück davon wurden sogar lebend mitgenommen und finden jetzt ein  neues Heim (zumindest vorübergehend) im "Jyllands Akvariet" in Thyborøn.  Einige werde dort bleiben, die anderen werden dann noch weiter  verfrachtet in Aquarien in DK und DE.
Hier gibt es auch ein Video von TV Midtvest vom umladen der neuen Aquarienbewohner. 
http://nyheder.tv2.dk/lokalt/2016-06-17-video-lystfiskere-fangede-268-havkatte

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Warst Du etwa bei der 5-Tages-Tour dabei wo von der Bodil aus von nur 8 Anglern in diesen 5 Tagen 268 (!) Steinbeisser gefangen wurden?
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/268-havkatte-paa-en-tur



 Hallo MeFo-Schreck,

 Nein, ich war bei der anschließenden 5-Tagestour (wegen Seegang einen Tag später rausgekommen, also nur 4 Tage offshore) mit der Bodil, 4 Dänen und Per (Cap.) und Ole (Bootsmann) draußen.

 Steinbeißer kamen auch prächtig mit an Bord. Leng ging ohne Ende, gezielt Kabeljau wurde, da ich den Wunsch geäußert hatte, auch gefangen. Allerdings wirklich nur ganz kurz: Die sechs Dänen haben mir ein paar Kübel hingestellt und dann wurden die von mal flott , wirklich flott voll gemacht, anschließend war wieder entspannte Reise angesagt. Allerdings hatten wir eine sehr, sehr  entspannte Tour, sprich weil wir so gut gefangen hatten, wurde an einem Tag mit gesetztem Anker auf Hai, an einem anderen versucht auf Rochen zu angeln. 

 Auf die 200+ Steinbeisser sind wir somit nicht gekommen.

 Für die Aquarien haben wir bei gesetztem Anker, einen Kübel Knurrhähne, zwei Haie, Steinbeisser und Co. mitgebracht...

 Super Tour, persönlichen Rekord Steinbeisser aufgestellt, alles bestens 

 Gruß

 Noworkteam


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Das hört sich doch auch nicht so verkehrt an!#6
Was für Haie waren es denn, die ihr befischt/gefangen habt?
Katzenhaie, Hundshaie oder gar Heringshaie?
Die Bodil ist ja auch meines Wissens "dänischer Rekordhalter" bzgl. Heringshai. |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Heringshai sollte es werden, dann kamen aber zwei andere vorbei..einer war ein Katzenhai, welcher als dänischer Rekord gemeldet wurde.

 Gruß

 Noworkteam


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Heringshai sollte es werden, dann kamen aber zwei andere vorbei..einer war ein Katzenhai, welcher als dänischer Rekord gemeldet wurde.


Ist doch nicht so übel #6
Heringshai ist eben doch recht viel Glück dabei,

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## scp (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: MS Bodil / 2016 noch freie Plätze / Thyboron*

Mion Sputnik.
Du hast eine PN.
Liebe Grüsse von Frank.


----------

